# Augentextur selbst erstellen



## wal (31. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich hatte mal irgendwo im Netz ein Tut gefunden, das einem zeigt, wie man eine Augentextur mittels Photoshop zeigt. Leider find eich diesen Link nicht mehr. Kennt diesen eventuell jemand?

Dieses Tutorial zeigte auf, wie man die Iris und sogar kleine Äderchen erstellte ...


----------



## Hosenwäscher (31. März 2005)

Das http://www.idigitalemotion.com/tutorials/guest/draw_eyes/eyes.html
Oder das http://www.tutorialpark.com/eye.php


----------



## Lord-Lance (31. März 2005)

Erster Versuch auf Google... = http://www.kandsdesign.com/kim/eyemap-tut.html


----------



## wal (31. März 2005)

Hi,

vielen Dank für die Tutorials ... super. Ich hatte zwar ein anderes im Kopf, aber mit diesen werde ich - denke ich - super klar kommen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## McAce (31. März 2005)

So hier auch noch eine Tutorial

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/workshops_eyes02.php


----------



## wal (1. April 2005)

Hi,

also vielen Dank für die ganzen guten Tutoriallinks ... das hilft echt weiter

Auch ich habe noch einen gefunden ... hier


----------

